# Shimano shoes, how do they fit?



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

I wear a size 11.5, ordered a size 46 Shimano SH-M088. Do these shoes fit on big side, or are they typically smaller? I couldn't find any to try on here locally.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

desert guy said:


> I wear a size 11.5, ordered a size 46 Shimano SH-M088. Do these shoes fit on big side, or are they typically smaller? I couldn't find any to try on here locally.


Fit bigger or smaller than what? No brand or type of shoe fits the same, and fit can differ between models of the same brand. I currently wear shoes ranging from 10 to 12, 44-46, and they all fit well. My one pair of lower end Shimanos is 10.5(US)/45.

"Size 11.5", is that US or UK?


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

shiggy said:


> Fit bigger or smaller than what? No brand or type of shoe fits the same, and fit can differ between models of the same brand. I currently wear shoes ranging from 10 to 12, 44-46, and they all fit well. My one pair of lower end Shimanos is 10.5(US)/45.
> 
> "Size 11.5", is that US or UK?


Just wondering if they typically fit larger or smaller. It's a general question for sure. Size 11.5 US.


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

i have these same shoes and also wear a 11 to 11.5 depending on the shoe and i had to go with a wide version of them before they felt comfortable, tho i have wider feet also but ... the first pair i ordered just a straight 46 and i could feel the edge of the shoe sole digging into my foot


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Unforgiving said:


> i have these same shoes and also wear a 11 to 11.5 depending on the shoe and i had to go with a wide version of them before they felt comfortable, tho i have wider feet also but ... the first pair i ordered just a straight 46 and i could feel the edge of the shoe sole digging into my foot


I definitely don't have wide feet, do the standard should fit okay. Just wondering about the size 46.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I think length wise you should be ok, the toebox on the xc30 was accomodating, but as stated previously the shoes are on the narrow side.


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

My feet are a little wide and I normally wear a size 13 in Nike running shoes. Shimano 49 (13) fits perfect for me.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

See that? Now I wear a 14 and 49 fits ME prefect.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

you want the cycling shoes a size smaller than your normal shoes.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

rti27 said:


> you want the cycling shoes a size smaller than your normal shoes.


That's good to hear, because I afraid I ordered too small.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

rti27 said:


> you want the cycling shoes a size smaller than your normal shoes.


My street shoes are mostly "smaller" (by stated size) than my cycling shoes, and the latter mostly fit more snugly.


----------



## Pantaz (Apr 15, 2012)

I wear size 13E (U.S.). I bought a pair of Shimano MT33, size 48, just a couple of weeks ago, and I am very pleased with the fit. Before buying, I tried on a few others -- I think they were Giro and Pearl Izumi. Nothing fit nearly as well as the Shimano.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Pantaz said:


> I wear size 13E (U.S.). I bought a pair of Shimano MT33, size 48, just a couple of weeks ago, and I am very pleased with the fit. Before buying, I tried on a few others -- I think they were Giro and Pearl Izumi. Nothing fit nearly as well as the Shimano.


Thanks for the info. Based on this post, and others, it looks like I should be okay. Was just a little worried because it will be almost two weeks that it takes for the shoes to arrive. It would suck to have to send back and wait again.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

desert guy said:


> Thanks for the info. Based on this post, and others, it looks like I should be okay. Was just a little worried because it will be almost two weeks that it takes for the shoes to arrive. It would suck to have to send back and wait again.


Always a risk with shoes you have never worn before. There are brands that do not fit me at all.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

shiggy said:


> Always a risk with shoes you have never worn before. There are brands that do not fit me at all.


Yeah, I know. I just didn't have a chance to try any on locally. Just trying to get an idea.


----------

